# intro to me



## LionInTheJungle (Jan 8, 2011)

hey everyone joined a few days ago, just wanted to say hi. i've been lifting weight on and off for the past 11 years. i'm 6'2 250 26yrs old, played qb in college, but i'm looking like a TE now,  i'm a firefighter and hurt my foot on the job, took about 6 months off, and used the injury for an excuse to eat what ever i want.  so i'm started back in the gym, already lost 10lbs, probably water weight there to, but motivating. so i'm eating right and going to start a cycle after i drop another 30lbs or when i feel my fat levels are down.  don't know my bf% right this second but will get it checked before cycle.  anyways nice to meet you all ... love the forum.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*LionInTheJungle* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## LionInTheJungle (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks, i'll do my best navigating the forum.  and try not to high jack threads... but accidents happen.. ha


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## LionInTheJungle (Jan 8, 2011)

lots of love on this forum.  i like


----------



## big60235 (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

